# Does gripe water/infacol make reflux worse?



## susan_1981

I'm wondering if my son has reflux (perhaps silent reflux) as he never settles well after being fed (he's formula fed). He seems to be in pain and wriggles and squirms around for a good while after and absolutely hates laying flat. I sometimes have to bring him downstairs during the night and let him sleep in his swing in order to get him comfortable. He's also sometimes really sick after his feed so I'm taking him to the doctors tomorrow but I bought some gripe water in the meantime and my friend (her little girl had reflux) said that things like Infacol and Gripe Water can actually make reflux worse. Any idea if this is true?


----------



## missusgee

Stalking as I am having the same problem!


----------



## Miss_Cellany

Stalking too. My lo has wind issues but also very minor reflux problems. I've tried infacol and he seems to be more unsettled on it but I don't know if it's just my imagination


----------



## susan_1981

I have googled it and it seems that a lot of people think that Infacol does make it worse. I gave up on that a while ago anyway and I have to say, I haven't noticed my son get any better or worse. Haven't seen anything about gripe water though. I'm off to the doctors tomorrow so will ask them and update if no one else responds x


----------



## Louppey

Made it worse for us, put gripe water in her bottle and she projectile vomited :shock:


----------



## susan_1981

I used it on LO's last bottle. He didn't vomit so the jury's still out for me x


----------



## CaptainMummy

I used infacol along with gaviscon and didnt know if it was making a difference... until i stopped using infacol and omg she has been horrendous! She hasnt slept at all during the day since stopping the infacol (well she has, but not good settled sleep) and it was only today i made the connection, and have started using it again. (She takes 2 sachets in her 5oz feeds along with 0.5ml infacol beforehand.) I started giving her the infacol again today and am hoping she starts napping again.


----------



## Louppey

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I used infacol along with gaviscon and didnt know if it was making a difference... until i stopped using infacol and omg she has been horrendous! She hasnt slept at all during the day since stopping the infacol (well she has, but not good settled sleep) and it was only today i made the connection, and have started using it again. (She takes 2 sachets in her 5oz feeds along with 0.5ml infacol beforehand.) I started giving her the infacol again today and am hoping she starts napping again.

Did the doctor recommend you mix 2 sachets in or did you decide yourself? Only I'm debating upping Alyssa's dosage as it doesn't seem to be completely getting rid of the reflux. Not sure if I need to see the doc first.


----------



## susan_1981

Just updating. My doctor prescribed colief which I wasn't that happy with as I didn't think it would work as I know that's more for colic than reflux. I'm thinking maybe my son doesn't have reflux as it's worked like a dream. I've gone from getting 3 hours sleep a night to last night, him sleeping from 11pm until 5am when he had a bottle and back to sleep until 7.30am! He did throw up all over himself at 5am which resulted in a clothing change but, apart from that, it's been amazing the difference. The day I got it, he had it in his last 2 bottles before bed and he slept really well that night so, unless it's a coincidence, the change was pretty instant!


----------



## Cccbb61013

I just started gripe water a few days ago & it has been amazing. Sometimes it takes a little while to kick in but once it does, DH actually sleeps calmly (& longer), without squirming & grunting & groaning. That being said, sometimes when I give it to him he will cry as if he's in pain. This morning I put it in the tip of the nipple (not the bottle or mixed with the formula, I took the nipple off the bottle & squirted it in there). He took it with no problem. I'm wondering if the issue is the method it's being given (syringe) rather than the gripe water itself.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Louppey said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I used infacol along with gaviscon and didnt know if it was making a difference... until i stopped using infacol and omg she has been horrendous! She hasnt slept at all during the day since stopping the infacol (well she has, but not good settled sleep) and it was only today i made the connection, and have started using it again. (She takes 2 sachets in her 5oz feeds along with 0.5ml infacol beforehand.) I started giving her the infacol again today and am hoping she starts napping again.
> 
> Did the doctor recommend you mix 2 sachets in or did you decide yourself? Only I'm debating upping Alyssa's dosage as it doesn't seem to be completely getting rid of the reflux. Not sure if I need to see the doc first.Click to expand...

My doctor told me to give her 2 sachets per feed straight away because her weight was above a certain number (4.5kg or so I think.)
I would definitely up the dose if it isnt conpletely working and your lo is above the weight stated :)

Well we have been using infacol for the last few days again, and she has started having decent naps again. Yesterday she had a 2hr nap in the afternoon which she NEVER had whrn we stopped the infacol. I definitely think usig both works for us, the change in her is very subtle but it definitely improves her ability to settle into a deep sleep for naps :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I didn't really see a change either way using infacol. I did change her bottles to Dr Browns and the change is amazing. Im getting some sleep! well worth the money :)!


----------



## susan_1981

I used Dr Brown's bottles with my first and it did make a change. But my friend's little boy had really bad colic and she said she was literally at her wits end and called the Aptamil Helpline. They told her not to waste money on the Dr Brown's bottles and to just go and get some cheap ones from the supermarket (I think they have to be the wide neck ones). She bought some from Tesco and said her little boy literally did change over night. The woman she spoke to said that Avent bottles (the standard ones - not anti-colic) are the worst for colic. We had started on Avent with my eldest so I perhaps that's true x


----------

